# Attic insulation



## Dr.Fugazi (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I have a walk up attic I need to better ventilate and insulate. There are two slant vents up on the roof already along with a power fan, however there are no soffit vents which I plan on installing before the summer comes.

As far as insulation, there is pretty much ZERO. The attic floor is partially boarded up and it looks like only 10-20% underneath has insulation. All areas that are not boarded over(and even most of the boarded parts) have little to no insulation underneath. My house was unoccupied for approximately 1 1/2 years prior to me moving in and the critters(mice and squirrels) that infiltrated the attic ripped it all out for nesting. There's pretty much only remaining craft paper.

Any advice on type of insulation? I mean some than the none I have will be better, right? Obviously blown in seems easiest however, will attempting to slide batts under the floor boards compress it too much? And will batts still be effective if I try to air seal as much as possible around any openings and the door in the bedroom leading up to it?

Any input its appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## speedtree (Mar 7, 2010)

I just used the blow in Green Fiber from Lowes. Very easy.

If you don't need the storage space and want more heating efficiency I would rip up the boards and blow in more. The blow in stuff uses about a 4" hose which you can stretch back into small spaces if you have access. I would just stick that back in under your boards (we taped it to a painting extension handle) and blow in until full. It will blow some dust out at you though when doing the small spaces.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

F.g. is not that good; http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/biggest-loser-fiberglass-insulation-90438/

Gary


----------



## Ducthunter (Mar 26, 2011)

Spray foam, it seals and insulates


----------

